# Any expats in Eastern Cape



## Guli (Oct 29, 2011)

I moved to South Africa 8 months ago, I live in East London and travel all over Eastern Cape. 

I wonder if there are any other expats around or am I all alone in this huge province. 

Hello...is there anybody out there???


----------



## Frappuccionfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Guli said:


> I moved to South Africa 8 months ago, I live in East London and travel all over Eastern Cape.
> 
> I wonder if there are any other expats around or am I all alone in this huge province.
> 
> Hello...is there anybody out there???


Hi Guli,

welcome! I stay in PE! Just let me know when you are in the area! At the moment I'm on holiday in Germany, but I'll be back in a week!

CU
Anne


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

hey, there are plenty of people in east london. are you working at the mall?


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, we are moving from Mossel bay to Kenton in October


----------

